# What is the best wood



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

What is the best wood to use for a natural fork slingshot


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Any kind of tree that has a nut or fruit is good for making slingshots


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Ok like a cherry oak hickory walnut


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

The above choices are the best. But once in a while you can find something in nature that got thick and strong enough to make into a safe slingshot. But known hard woods are your best bet right off the bat.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

my preferences are: dogwood, oak, wallnut, cherry plum, and others.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Personally I like Yew, most people will know this from looking at my slingshots, but don't know if you can get yew where you live, first of its super strong, dense and has incredible grain, but if no then I think you are able to get black walnut around your parts, that also a great wood, strong and has lovely grain. Hope I helped

-Epic


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks very much


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

the best fo me is guava maybe its hard to fnd but it is very good. strong ang will take a very good polish


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Ok thanks again


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

If you can get it then Boxwood (buxus sempervirens). Even smaller forks are still very strong.


----------

